# I don't want to be a female anymore/rant



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Have you tried an NP or a DO? Sometimes you can get better care from them than an MD. Also, stay away from big clinics. You are just a number to them, they don’t care about you, they don’t know you and they don’t want to know you.
A few years ago I went to my doctor because I was feeling terrible and had a very sore throat. She told me to go home and drink herbal tea. I got a second opinion. It turns out, I had full blown mono and needed to be on bed rest.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

^that is exactly it too! Unfortunately its slim pickings around here, especially with my insurance. I haven't tried very many of anyone yet


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

o,o Whaaaat. That's awful D: Subbing!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

WOW! Can you speak with the doctor directly? Or with the senior nurse? Or with a board for the hospital/clinic/office? You need to go over their heads.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Sounds like a second opinion is in order. Either a NP or PA. I have suffered from freakish headaches following activity for 5 years. Kept being told it was normal stress related/female stuff. I switched DR offices, went to see their PA. She had the whole thing solved on the first visit. Neck arthritis. I know it sucks but keep looking until you get a decent answer.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

it's been pretty awful. And its hard to jugle doctor appointments between work
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

NorthernMama said:


> WOW! Can you speak with the doctor directly? Or with the senior nurse? Or with a board for the hospital/clinic/office? You need to go over their heads.


If I have to I might ask to change doctors. I have a feeling trying to push the subject will be a moot point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Please find a doctor that will truly listen to your concerns. One that will give clear and concise information and will thoughtfully answer any questions you may have. All doctors are not created equal, it sounds as though yours is a loser. What you have described does not sound normal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

GR, I have a friend who is a sonographer, and she has told me some awful tales along your lines. Unfortunately, a doctor can choose to ignore what the sonographer has seen, because they're the ones who are responsible for the diagnosis. So if they don't see it or aren't interested, they will say everything is normal, even though it may not be. The way to get around it is to go see another doctor who is not so dismissive about your symptoms, and get the test re-ordered - or alternatively (if you can do that where you live) you can ask for your medical records and all the tests, including that ultrasound, to be transferred to a doctor of your choice.

The worst story I heard from my friend - and this also happens from time to time - is that a gentleman was ultrasounded to check on an unrelated condition, and the ultrasound showed early-stage cancer. The technician noted it on her report but found out that the doctor chose not to tell the patient because the cancer was not related to the condition for which the ultrasound had been ordered. This was the worst dilemma of my friend's career: Early treatment improves survival chances for cancer, and this guy was running around as yet without symptoms and totally oblivious. Should she call him, and risk being dismissed from her job for breaching medical code? As you can see, the medical code is not always ethical - because it depends on individual doctors being ethical.

Another friend of mine went to a hospital and had an ovarian cyst the size of a soccer ball misdiagnosed as indigestion. Fortunately for her, an ob-gyn who cared happened to be doing the rounds and sharply pulled up the other dismissive doctor, and she was immediately scheduled for surgery. Had this not happened, she might have lost her life (bleeding from ruptured vessels a potential complication).

So find a decent doctor who cares. It's like that old medical joke: What do you call a medical student who gets 50% in their final medical examinations? - _Doctor_! ;-)


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm going to run in and get copies of the ultrasound today if I can and make an appointment with my primary care doctor. Unfortunately I haven't established any doctors except my primary.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Lay it on the line with your MD. You need his/her sympathy, that you don't know how much longer you can keep working and you'll lose your insurance. If you usually wear makeup, don't and muss your hair a little so you look a little rough.


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

If it was an ovarian cyst rupture there's not much you can do for it after it's already ruptured other than a blood panel making sure its not infected. It also depends where the fluid is accumulated. If its 3rd spacing then I'm pretty sure they would've had you out to the ER. I had ginormous cysts as large as basketballs that repeatedly put me in the emergency room and caused me horrendous crippling pain (I had hot flashes, migraines, always came in dehydrated and anemic, that was confused several times with gas or constipation) was finally put on continuous BCPs to manage them. Haven't had problems with them since then. 

It could be a large number of things causing your pain. Get a second opinion from another doctor.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Canterklutz said:


> If it was an ovarian cyst rupture there's not much you can do for it after it's already ruptured other than a blood panel making sure its not infected. It also depends where the fluid is accumulated. If its 3rd spacing then I'm pretty sure they would've had you out to the ER. I had ginormous cysts as large as basketballs that repeatedly put me in the emergency room and caused me horrendous crippling pain (I had hot flashes, migraines, always came in dehydrated and anemic, that was confused several times with gas or constipation) was finally put on continuous BCPs to manage them. Haven't had problems with them since then.
> 
> It could be a large number of things causing your pain. Get a second opinion from another doctor.


I'm probably not very bright because I really probably should have gone/go to the ER as I am in quite a bit of pain. But my primary care doctor is pretty fast at getting people in so as soon as the holiday is over I will make an appointment... And find another gyno


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

There is no such thing as "normal pain." Pain is a result of body dysfunction. While there is a thing such as pain you are accustomed to (ie. chronic back pain, menstrual cramps) pain is still pain. Please go to the ER if you are in tremendous pain. Your health is too important to put off. Because your doctor wasn't able to diagnose your pain doesn't always mean the doctor is unsympathetic or incompetent however they also shouldn't be quick to discount other sources of the pain. They may have not been looking in the right place. Things like endometriosis or certain GI disorders (especially those that seem like menstrual symptoms) are often elusive and hard to catch at times. I hope you are able to see a doctor and get this sorted out soon.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Unfortunately it may be normal and something that needs time to resolve. If the pain is unrelenting and the nausea returns then I'd go immediately to the ER. I'd also take those ultra sounds to another Dr for a second opinion just to make sure. I wouldn't be surprised though if the opinion was the same. I would have expected some type of bloodwork to make sure there was no infection present. There is no place for the cyst to drain and there are some that produce tremendous amts of fluid. It takes time for your body to deal with it. I see it all the time it seems with women undergoing fertility treatments. Nothing to do but wait it out. It is rare that it ends up an emergency situation but it is always best to be proactive and question when in doubt.


----------

